# Nautilus NV or Hatch Finatic



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't used either, but they both seem like they are top of the line reels. I am guessing you can't go wrong with either one, but is one better than the other?


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you're splitting heirs when you are talking about these two. I'd go with the hatch but that's just because I like the look.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Here's review of 8wt reels*

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels

Joe


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

I own 2 of each. The hatch is a bit heavier but is quite a bit sturdier. I like them both for different reasons. If I had to pick I'd take a hatch because less plastic parts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Both are excellent reels but IMHO and experience, you don't remotely need to spend that kind of jack on an 8wt rig for reds.

If you're talking about a tarpon winch, then by yes. No question you need something like that but personally I'm sticking with Tibor in that class.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Both are excellent reels but IMHO and experience, you don't remotely need to spend that kind of jack on an 8wt rig for reds.
> 
> ...


 ^^^This^^^

I have yet to see the fish that justifies the price differential above Allen, Ross (large arbor), and TFO( large arbor) reels....but maybe some day it will happen. In the mean time, I have a lot of extra $$ for other equipment and trips.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Backcast said:


> http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels
> 
> Joe


I had that article bookmarked somewhere and forgot all about it. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Would love a Hatch, but I must say that I have a couple Orvis Hydros reels and the drag on these reels are great.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

I have a 7+ and a 9+ hatch and love them both. I've tried most high end reels on the market and I haven't found anything that I like better than those. The top end nautilus is very close though but the hatches are just sturdier it seems. A lot of the places I go to fish are hundreds of miles from the nearest fly shop. If my gear goes down then my trip is shot. That's how I justify the price anyway. Not to mention the guys that run hatch are good guys.


----------



## cbroutfitters (Mar 21, 2010)

Not sure what you are using it for but I have a few Nautilus FWX's and they are a pretty bad *** reel, they have held up well and you still get the Nautilus quality and support. I know not what you asked about but since everybody else was saying it wasn't worth the money to buy a Hatch or NV thought I would suggest an alternative. 7-8 FWX will set you back about $325.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

The FWX is a great reel for the money. I've got one on a TFO 6 wt for a bass setup.


----------

